# Modern Arnis Minute #2 - Double Stick Disarming



## James Miller (Aug 31, 2010)

*Modern Arnis Minute #2 - Double Stick Disarming*

This issue of "The Modern Arnis Minute" is on Double Stick Disarming that Prof. Presas would teach and why.

[yt]_1VbZ-OpQmM[/yt]


----------

